# need old kernel sources

## psycho4m1947

hi, can any1 plz explain me how to download some primitive gentoo-sources, like in between version 2.6.35 to 2.6.38 whichever is stable for x86 platform.....

thank u

----------

## Hypnos

Download vanilla kernel:  http://www.kernel.org/

Download Gentoo patches:  http://dev.gentoo.org/~mpagano/genpatches/tarballs/

----------

## psycho4m1947

 *Hypnos wrote:*   

> Download vanilla kernel:  http://www.kernel.org/
> 
> Download Gentoo patches:  http://dev.gentoo.org/~mpagano/genpatches/tarballs/

 

thank u hypnos....

----------

## psycho4m1947

 *Hypnos wrote:*   

> Download vanilla kernel:  http://www.kernel.org/
> 
> Download Gentoo patches:  http://dev.gentoo.org/~mpagano/genpatches/tarballs/

 

hi, again need ur help....

               i dwnlded the file linux-2.6.35.13.tar.bz2 from kernel.org and genpatches-2.6.35-13.base.tar.bz2 from dev.gentoo.org and extracted both of them...bt whenever i try to apply the patch, i get a warning message as "Reversed (or previously applied) patch detected!  Assume -R? [n]"........

what i m doing wrong?

----------

## Hypnos

Try genpatches-2.6.35-16.base.tar.bz2 -- maybe some of the fixes in genpatches were committed upstream.

----------

## psycho4m1947

 *Hypnos wrote:*   

> Try genpatches-2.6.35-16.base.tar.bz2 -- maybe some of the fixes in genpatches were committed upstream.

 

thank u .....i m goin try now..

----------

## psycho4m1947

 *Hypnos wrote:*   

> Try genpatches-2.6.35-16.base.tar.bz2 -- maybe some of the fixes in genpatches were committed upstream.

 

hi hypnos, i also tried genpatches 2.6.35-16 bt getting d same warnings.....so can i compile d kernel without using genpatches? der is also a link of patches on kernel.org, do i hv to apply dose also?

thank u

----------

## Hypnos

Certainly you can compile without the Gentoo patches, unless you are using some features provided by the Gentoo patches, such as fbcondecor .

----------

## psycho4m1947

 *Hypnos wrote:*   

> Certainly you can compile without the Gentoo patches, unless you are using some features provided by the Gentoo patches, such as fbcondecor .

 

thank u...hypnos....

----------

## cach0rr0

you could always take one of the old ebuilds from the attic and throw it in a local overlay.

----------

## psycho4m1947

hi, 

 i installd d kernel 2.6.35 bt 1ce i boot into X i m unable to shift to console session...d console sssion jus show black screen...i hv reinstalld d radeon driver bt d problm persists..... issuing 'lsmod' doesnt shows d radeon module loaded....so, if radeon module is not loaded ,hw i am able to boot into X bt console doesnt works ?...................any ideas?

thank u

----------

## DirtyHairy

1. Could you please abandon your supposedly leet whatever and switch to proper english, would make it much easier to understand you.

2. If you don't have a text console, you propably haven't activated any console driver in the kernel configuration, or you are using the radeon KMS driver and it fails for some reason or the other. Could you post a dmesg and your kernel configuration (preferably via pastebin)?

----------

## Hu

OP: please explain why you want to use old kernel sources.  That can be necessary in some cases, but unless you have a very good reason, you are often better off using the latest kernel marked stable for your architecture.

----------

